# VW Polo or Opel Corsa



## sadmak (27 Jan 2005)

Looking at above 2 cars at the moment both 1998 one litre engines.
Corsa has 4 doors power steering 3 month guarantee from the garage. mileage is 80k price is €3800
Polo is a private sale €3650, 2 doors no power steering. no guarantee and 60k mileage.

Safety is important as its my wifes first time to drive and she will have the baby as a passenger.  I know that the polo is a very sturdy car but I don't know much about the Corsa's safety record. 
At the moment I am leaning towards the corsa - am i making the best decision.


----------



## Hansov (27 Jan 2005)

My 2 cents worth. Baby = babyseat = backseat and so a 2-door car is a pain in everything including the back especially when a mother or father struggles with the passenger door/seat! Having said that the Polo is a real sturdy car. Compare the weight of the doors vis a viz any other car.  Have to attribute the continuation of mrs. hansov's life to a Polo when she was involved in an accident. Any other car and she would not be here to tell the tale. Choices!!


----------



## Ceist Beag (27 Jan 2005)

Hi sadmak, just one bit of advice. Ring the dealer selling the Corsa, claiming you have a 98 Corsa for sale and see what they offer you for it. Then use this figure to bargain the price down on the one they are selling. Chances are they would only offer about €2500 for a 98 Corsa so there's definitely room for bargaining there.


----------



## ngirl (28 Jan 2005)

*re: NCAP*

Woth regard to safety, the 1998 Polo has a three-star NCAP Front and Side Impact Rating whereas an 1998 Opel Corsa has a two-start rating.


www.euroncap.com/content/....php?id1=1


----------



## ngirl (28 Jan 2005)

*re:NCAP*

Wth regard to safety, the 1998 Polo has a three-star NCAP Front and Side Impact rating whereas an 1998 Opel Corsa has a two-star rating:

www.euroncap.com/content/....php?id1=1


----------



## JJones (28 Jan 2005)

having driven both I would recommend the corsa and day over the polo.   also if you go in the buy and sell you should be able to pick up a low mileage car for less money than that.


As a second car for my wife who is pregnant we went for a 01 corsa from a garage with 12 months warrantly for 6250.

She had not driven in a while but loves this car.


----------



## finbar (9 Feb 2005)

*corsa vs polo*

Go for the car with power steering ie the corsa , driving a car without power steering is a joke, heavy painfull etc , typicall VW they have a neck producing cars without power steering as standard up to the 00 model, by the way most polos pre 00 have NO power steering.


----------



## finbar (9 Feb 2005)

*corsa*

i got a 99 corsa last june in the buy and sell 5 dr mint with long nct for 3,300. For a car that old your better off buying private.


----------



## sadmak (14 Feb 2005)

*Re: corsa*

Thanks all for your replies - managed to get a 4 dr 00 Corsa with 25k on the clock for €4800 on a private sale.  The Local opel dealer who i know well was selling the same car same year with 75k on the clock for €6500.  
Buying private would seem to be the way to go!


----------



## elderdog (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: corsa*

If you are 'into' your new motor you may find the following site useful from time to time :

www.migweb.co.uk


eDog


P.S. Has the timing belt been changed? I know the mileage is low but IIRC Opel/GM service says it should be changed every four years. Also, find out if your mota has got plastic wheels in the timing train. If it has, try to get them changed for real ones.


----------



## BootDog (24 Feb 2005)

*Re: corsa*

One thing to bear in mind re: corsa 1L cars is that they are 3 cylinders, and don't have much torque at low revs, so it gets revved more when pulling off. Not a problem as such, but it may cause more clutch wear than expected ... I don't know that a polo has 3 or 4 cylinders though...


----------

